# Where do you buy Grandma Lucy's Artisan?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

For those who feed Grandma Lucy's Artisan freeze-dried food, where are you purchasing it? I am at least 6+ months off from feeding it since London is on the limited canned diet right now, which seems to be helping, but I wanted to make a list of possible foods I can try once she is ready to transition off (assuming she will be able to switch) of the canned food.

According to the Grandma Lucy's website, there are no stores within 100 miles of me (Spokane, WA) that sell their product...but it makes me wonder if that's true or not.

So...where do you buy it? Do you actually pay shipping? I was looking at the 10lb bags and everywhere online wants to charge around $16 to ship, which is crazy to me. Just about every other food out there you can find free shipping.

Oh, and I was also wondering how much you tend to feed of it per day before you rehydrate it. I was thinking for my two (7lbs) I would need to feed a little less than 1/2 cup each dry per day? Or is it more like 1/4 cup each?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have bought the sample bags of Venison and Lamb for Bailey in the past and he loved them - two stores in my area carry it so it's easy for us. I am in the same position as you are with London - I need to keep Bailey on a limited canned diet for a few more months. But when I can switch him over, I am definitely doing dehydrated with him - Grandma Lucys is at the top of the list for now, since he's had it in the past and did well with it. 

Okay, this may be a stupid question - but is Grandma Lucy's definitely dehydrated raw? I don't remember if it's made clear if it's considered raw or not. 

I hope you can find a place that sells it online with reasonable shipping rates!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Crystal's store carries it. 

I order from www.petfooddirect.com only because I get my other treats from there. For Gma Lucy's they sell the lamb and chicken. Sign up your email for coupons. Seriously....they have super fast shipping! I order on a Monday and I'll have it all by Thurs the latest. They carry a ton of products popular on SM too.

Forgot to add....the coupon will usually offset the shipping fees. 

I feed 1/4 cup at breakfast and 1/4 at dinner per dog. 

Nida....aritsan isn't raw. Just dehydrated.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Try to get samples if you can from the company -- but you have to be insistent and call back if you don't get them. We got them but Tyler wouldn't touch the food so glad we had samples.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> I have bought the sample bags of Venison and Lamb for Bailey in the past and he loved them - two stores in my area carry it so it's easy for us. I am in the same position as you are with London - I need to keep Bailey on a limited canned diet for a few more months. But when I can switch him over, I am definitely doing dehydrated with him - Grandma Lucys is at the top of the list for now, since he's had it in the past and did well with it.
> 
> Okay, this may be a stupid question - but is Grandma Lucy's definitely dehydrated raw? I don't remember if it's made clear if it's considered raw or not.
> 
> I hope you can find a place that sells it online with reasonable shipping rates!!


Grandma Lucy's is not raw, the meat is actually cooked so it is as close to homecooking for your fluff as it gets. I believe it is the only freeze-dried food that is cooked.



mom2bijou said:


> I'm pretty sure Crystal's store carries it.
> 
> I order from www.petfooddirect.com only because I get my other treats from there. For Gma Lucy's they sell the lamb and chicken. Sign up your email for coupons. Seriously....they have super fast shipping! I order on a Monday and I'll have it all by Thurs the latest. They carry a ton of products popular on SM too.
> 
> ...


Crystal does sell the 3lb bags but I am looking into the 10lb ones I think, one 10lb bag should last L&P just shy of two months if I am calculating correctly.

I saw they have the chicken & lamb on PetFoodDirect.com, but was surprised they don't have the other proteins...specifically the venison. I think I will sign up for their coupons just in case, though! Thank you.  I saw Petco.com sells a few of the varieties, I thought I should go into the store and see if they carry it in store. Probably not, with my luck!



Snowbody said:


> Try to get samples if you can from the company -- but you have to be insistent and call back if you don't get them. We got them but Tyler wouldn't touch the food so glad we had samples.


That is a great idea, I would hate to buy even the 3lb bag and find out they snub their noses to it! LOL! I sure do hope I will be able to transition them to Gma Lucy's or something similar. Luckily I have 6+ months to decide on something!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lisa I know! That's the only problem w/Petfooddirect. They only have the two meats. Bummer right! At least you can order those two from them when they have a coupon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lisa if you want the bigger bags contact Crystal she may be able to get the bigger bag for you, that's what i did for the Addiction...i needed the bigger bag and Crystal didn't carry because of limited space in her store, but she was able to order what i needed. Mine wouldn't touch the Grandma Lucy's.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Lisa if you want the bigger bags contact Crystal she may be able to get the bigger bag for you, that's what i did for the Addiction...i needed the bigger bag and Crystal didn't carry because of limited space in her store, but she was able to order what i needed. Mine wouldn't touch the Grandma Lucy's.


That's a great idea, I will definitely ask her if I end up going with Grandma Lucy's. I read in old posts that several Malts would not eat it, so I will make sure to get samples before buying any new food no matter the brand! Thanks!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

The bags I purchased were from Petco, but it was a one time thing as they weren't supposed to receive any orders there and luckily not that many people knew about the food so I got it for a much cheaper price. I think they are only supposed to sell it online.


----------

